# Trout Transitions Ahead, Wind Driven Bite In Primetime



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report*

Back lakes fishing has been on fire while also seeing lots of fish in larger shallow bays like Shoalwater. Capt. Chris Cady reported flats are grassing up making targeting potholes important. Capt. James Cunningham indicated Black Drum schools are just now getting thick in the back lakes mixing with foraging pods of Redfish. Lots of fish have been coming into the cleaning table and folks have been having a ball on the water with great guides and entertainers. Relaxing here at the lodge while enjoying the company of friends and colleagues is great to see! The girls do an amazing job in the kitchen and at the dining table with down home "deeply Southern" cooking. 

Trout fishing is ahead as seasonal transitions are right around the corner for boat fishermen and waders alike. Right now, many days are buried in the big winds and unstable weather of Spring. This lends itself to fishing the shallow flats taking advantage of the wind driven bite. Bait choice will change in the transition as Live Croaker finfish will be the go to bait of choice. We're looking for some awesome Trout fishing ahead. Redfishing will always be a day saver in big winds along with our signature Airboat Redfishing trips which are funn all the time. 

*Night Vision Hog Hunts*

We have had several groups taking in some Night activities and have had great success. Lots and lots of hogs.

*Flounder Gigging*

We'll be hitting the wade gigging in earnest coming up as water temperatures warm up. Boat gigging is great on higher water levels as during the Spring months. 

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.




















































*


----------

